# Why do cats lay on paper?



## YoursEvermore (Jan 11, 2007)

I know it's a dumb question, but all of my cats will find the _tiniest_ bit of paper and plop their big ol' butts right on top of it. It could be a newspaper, magazine, book, wrapping paper, regular paper, _anything, _and they'll sit/lay/sleep on it all day. Even if you _move_ the paper, they'll get up and go find it again. And if you're actually trying to _read_ or _write_ on the paper ... forget it. Then they _have_ to be on top of it!

Am I the only one with weirdo cats?


----------



## nehcterg (Jan 11, 2007)

I definitely have one of those cats. His favorite place is definitely on the newspaper, but coming in at a close second is a fresh, clean white shirt.


----------



## Chaela (Jan 11, 2007)

Lol I think they like the sound it makes. Every last one of mine did it all the time.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 11, 2007)

My cat does it too. Sometimes I'll just lay paper in the floor especially for him. I definitely think it has to do with the way it sounds and crunches underneath them.


----------



## Momo (Jan 11, 2007)

yeah my cat loves the sound of paper, even toilet paper. he carries it around.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Jan 11, 2007)

That's too funny! :laughing:

Luckily, my cats have never been in to toilet paper. My DF had a cat growing up that used to shred it all the time, though. He said if you didn't wake up on time to feed her, she'd shred every roll in the house.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 11, 2007)

James's cat does this!

But then so does my dog. You put the newspaper down and he sits straight on it. Try moving a 40kg labrador off your paper!


----------



## renee604 (Jan 11, 2007)

That's exactly what my cat does. I'll be reading the newspaper on my bed and then Solomon's big ol' butt has to sit down right in the middle of it! Even if I move the paper, 2 seconds later, he's sitting in the middle again!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't have any cats, but my dog loves toliet paper. She will take it off the roll and run through the house with it, leaving a lovely trail of toliet paper.

When I dogsat my brother's puppy, she would get in the bathroom trashcan and eat the toliet paper. She would eat/chew on anything. I swear that dog was the dog from hell!! lol


----------



## katapilla (Jan 11, 2007)

my cats dont sit on paer but one of them eats it all the time and the other one sits on top of the toilet flush and knocks the roll into the water which is really annoying because if you get up in the middle of the night and use the toilet and dont realise there is a full roll down there ,well i will leave the rest to your imagination...................


----------



## littletingoddes (Jan 11, 2007)

My cat does that too! His favorite spot is on the newspaper, while you are trying to read it. But otherwise, he will find any piece of paper, whether it's on the floor or otherwise, and sit or lay on it. I just thought he was a great big dork. Well.... he is, but at least not for that. LOL


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep. Nellie, Rosie, and Ruby LOVE paper to either sit on or bat around the house....


----------



## Femme*Noir (Jan 11, 2007)

my cat loves paper..LOVVVVVEEEEEESSSSSSS IT!!! she doesn't care if your in the middle of reading she will sit down and fall fast asleep..lol

My cat also LOVES empty boxes. She will jump in and lay OUT...lol

I *heart* cats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 11, 2007)

Cats are awesome.... I would have more than three if I was allowed....


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2007)

Cats are so cute and funny! Yep, mine loved newspaper, too. I had a cat that also loved plastic bags. After grocery shopping or anytime he'd hear the sound of them he'd come running to get inside all curled up. He was a fatty too so it was hilarious. Another thing my fat cats used to do is go inside the closet and lay right smack dab on top of my shoes and crush them to death! lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 11, 2007)

My cats like to look at my cosmetics and sometimes carry stuff around...


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 11, 2007)

Both of my cats do it, too...somehow the know exactly what they are not supposed to lay on. One of them also loves to smell dirty socks. :icon_scratch:


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 11, 2007)

MIne likes paper and plastic bags, lol I think they just like crinkly sounds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> does your cat also lick photographs? I always have to hide mine even when they are in albums.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 11, 2007)

My cat loves newspaper. And cardboard boxes. And attacking dirty socks left on the floor. And chewing on plastic bags....lol.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah I know how you feel.... not only do my cats love to lay on paper (one tries to eat it) but my 100 pound Black lab loves it too!!!

You should see me fighting with him to get off the wrapping paper at Christmas....lol


----------



## chivita (Jan 11, 2007)

my cats adoooore licking plastic bags...its so weird


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 11, 2007)

My cat loves paper, plastic bags, boxes, pictures. basically everything mentioned.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 12, 2007)

yep, my kittie Roxy loves paper too!

I couldn't read newspapers in bed, because she will lay down on top of it, lol!

Guess it's the sound of the paper when she plays around, and maybe also smell (?) she rolls around on it and it's hilarious!!!

Oh, and grocery paper bags, she loves to roll around in that one too!


----------



## LilDee (Jan 12, 2007)

Lol! My cats too!

I'll be sitting on a wide open floor reading a form and Jinx will come along and sit right on it! Even if I'm curled up on the couch reading a magazine, She'll just come and lie on my stomache, leaning on the magazine!

She does it with fabric too.. I sewed my own costume last halloween.. so I had a bit of fabric lying out, ready to cut.. She can go anywhere, but no, she plops down right in the middle of it!


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 12, 2007)

paper, baskets, fleece blankets, and their all time favorite? my silk comfortor. even better if they claw it up :10:


----------



## SkySapphire (Jan 12, 2007)

My cat is actually scared of papers. I think the crinkling freaks him out. Besides, he much prefers my silk bedspread, as well as all of my schoolbooks.


----------



## Shoppingchick (Jan 12, 2007)

It is so funny that this was posted b/c I was going to post info about my new litter box. I'll get to that in a minute..... I have 3 cats and they all have their own "issues" Angel likes to sit on or in anything. She especially likes the kids backpacks (which don't look comfy to me at all, all those pockets, zippers, buckles). She tries to fit her big rear into things FAR to small. Then she gives me dirty looks b/c she looks ridiculous. Kitty Cowboy eats everything. He really likes rubber and foam. You know, all the stuff that is going to cause a blockage and cost me a fortune treat. One time he ate one of those foam thingies that you put between your toes when you paint them. He didn't just chew it, he ATE it. I know this b/c he "returned" it to me over the next few days. He also likes ice and will tip over any unattended glass to get it. And then there is Pooper (the cat formally known as Dodger) he was our problem free guy untill we got the new box last month. About the new box, it is almost perfect!!! If you hate box duty and have the room -this thing is huge- it is SOOOOO worth the $$$$$- and it ain't cheap. It is called the Cat Genie and it is basically a toilet for cats. You hook it up to a water line and a drain and it flushes your troubles away. It's hard to explain but check it out at CatGenie.com It was heaven until after about 2 weeks Dodger (the cat soon to be known as Pooper) decided he had some "issuse" with using it. We are making progress...keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jan 12, 2007)

I have 1 of them also! weird cats.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a cat with that name but it's spelled Roxie! I think 2 of my cats like paper, and they all like to lay in plastic grocery bags, and one loves boxes. Silly kitties!


----------



## renee604 (Jan 13, 2007)

My cat LOVES my traincase. Anytime I open it, he comes running, inspecting all of my lipglosses and shadows! He also loves my 187 brush!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

2 words

crinkle crinkle


----------



## Jessica (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG Shoppingchick.....lmao. Cats are so crazy and they all have their own little personalities. I have three so I know. One cat thinks he's a dog....he plays fetch &amp; he also retrieves it better than my Black Lab. The second cat has the typical "cat personality"....he wants you only when he's in the mood otherwise it's the "leave me alone human" look. The third one is just plain old NUTS. He only comes out at night but once in a while we see him during the day.

But thats why I love cats becasue they are all different!!


----------



## Sprite7 (Jan 13, 2007)

My cat sat on bills I was trying to sort thorugh last night. I was looking through the envelopes on the couch when she sauntered over, and plonked herself down ontop of them. She also likes to come and stretch out infront of a book I am reading.

My cats (I have two Ragdolls) ADORE tissue paper too. When I buy something that is wrapped in tissue paper, I bring it home for my cats. They LOVE to go under it, and sort of pounce on it. Super cute.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 13, 2007)

Nope, our cats used to lay on the newspaper because that was the only way to lay on the table without getting in trouble... So they thought LOL! No idea why they do it, but it is definitely weird LOL!


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 13, 2007)

My cat loves paper too, but my dog especially loves it! I cannot read anything while laying in bed or on the floor cause my dog takes it away from me. LOL


----------



## dasani (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL...I love this thread already. :rotfl: I have two cats and I've always wondered this! My silly cats will even lay or your spare change if you put it on the floor. I actually did that on purpose to see if they'd plop down on it and they did!!!

Don't you just love how they just try to sit on your magazines *while* you're trying to read them. :cowboy:

v


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 13, 2007)

Boots loves to sit on paper. I think it's just because she can.

I was talking with a lady at work about this a few months ago. Both of us went home and layed post it notes all around our house and sure enough the cats would go straight for the notes and sit down. It was pretty funny watching Boots try to get right on top of the post it note (she really wanted all 4 paws on it)


----------



## Shoppingchick (Jan 14, 2007)

JessyAnn- I agree, they are all different and that's what makes us love them. Kitty Cowboy will shower with me.

KrazyKid- I can just imagine Boots walking around the house trying to get all her paws on the post its. Too funny

I am having so much fun reading all about everyone's kitties.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 16, 2007)

lol, how funny ! i bought cooking molds recently and they arrived wrapped in this big piece of kraft paper. she's still sleeping on it as i am speaking. my brother and i came to the conclusion my cat loves the fact that it's thick, makes noise and is (apparently) warm.

she also loves tissue-paper, we found her in my mom's new shoes box once. we were just so laughing !


----------



## MissPout (Nov 16, 2007)

my cat loves newspapers i think its because its warm.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yea my cats like to do that as well. They also like to lay on plastic bags. My one cat her name is ghatto she loves plastic bags, she goes psycho over them. She also likes to bite down on chip bags cuz they like the way it feels on there teeth. Its so cute tho.


----------



## Karren (Nov 16, 2007)

Ours lays on the news papers all the time... and plastic bags...


----------



## nynnie (Nov 16, 2007)

One of my kitties loves laying on paper. I have no clue why, but the second you drop a peice of paper, she's on it. 

She loves sitting on anything that falls on the floor, really, even if it's just a bit of string, she sits on it.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish my cat would lay instead of declare war on my papers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 18, 2007)

i think they associate it with attention, maybe me shooing a cat away is better than no attention at all. mayube it retains warmth and is as comfty to a cat as a blanket is to us peoples! far from a dumb question, i've always wondered too!


----------



## Sharifa (Nov 19, 2007)

My cat loves paper bags, she'll first hide inside them, then get out and paw at them until they're flat, and then use as a bed! She loves boxes too, it's so funny to see her sitting in a box too small for her. I don't let her play with plastic bags though 'cause I'm afraid she'll suffocate or choke or something.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 19, 2007)

same here, no plastic bags. but oh do your cats just throw their heads in every bag they find when you come back from the grocery store ? mine does, lol, sometimes she's entirely inside. mom ! we bought a cat ! :add_wegbrech:

my cat doesn't like my notes though, if by laziness i let just one paper on my bed law studies related, she'll play with it. she even tries to bite my big ring binders :tocktock:


----------



## KristinB (Nov 20, 2007)

Mine love laying on it, chewing it, playing with it, shredding it, and laying under it. I wasted so much money on toys to have them play with papers, q-tips, and empty boxes.

My oldest Lilly loves unrolling the toliet paper. She is 4 and still does it. But if the toliet paper is still in the package she loves chewing through it.


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 22, 2007)

I know EXACTLY what you mean, our cat Precious sits down on EVERY freaking piece of paper that is layed out especially my hw!


----------

